

What HR Professionals Look For in a Programmer's Resume - edw519
http://www.javaworld.com/community/node/3405

======
byoung2
_The best way is to highlight achievements with numbers. It's especially
helpful to use numbers that have business meaning. An HR person doesn't need
to be a techie to understand "saved company $2 million" or "reduced hours by
70%."_

I good structure for these items on a resume is a mini version of the SAR
(situation-action-result) technique used in personal statement writing. You
describe a situation that was less than ideal, what actions you took, and the
benefit to the company that resulted. For example,

 _"Before my appointment as IT Director, Acme Co. was spending $52,000
annually on telecom expenses. After examining several alternatives, I was able
to implement a VOIP solution, saving the company $37,000 per year while
increasing phone system reliability."_

